# Bad Mojo and how to get rid of it?



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Had a bad run of events this past weekend and well into Monday and feel there is something wrong with the surrounding area around well,ME! Saturday lost a big Hoo and later on had a fuel leak. Much beer was drank after that day. Sunday wasn't much better loosing the L/R wheel on the boat trailer on the way to the gas station on Barrancus. (thanks to the folks that stopped to help) So much for a trip out to Ft.McRae,back to the house for some more excessive beer drinkin. Monday rolls around(Red Snapper season opener in case any of yall just woke up from a coma) and head out the pass with the need a crew crew. All the way to the west end of the Dutch Banks and we can't catch a Red Snapper to save our lives,WTF you gotta be kiddin me!!!!!!!! Start headed West in search of more of those elusive little devils and engine starts F'in up,more WTF!!!! Made it back under my own power at a whoppin 4.5mph! Beer was involved for the looooong ride home from 12miles South. Got passed by Sea-tow while he was towing and was almost passed by a stinkin sailboat til a decision was made to blow the motor to avoid shame! So whats the deal? Is there a doctor,preferable witch dostor in the house that can help? Go to be some form of anti-azzhole cure somewhere. Anyone got some friendly advice to help a brother out cause I'm at a loss. Mucho Cervesas goin on this this thing clears,thanks.:letsdrink


----------



## diesel84 (Oct 25, 2007)

Damn Dan sounds like a rough weekend,I was wondering why we didnt see you at mcrea this weekend. I hope your bad mojo goes away. as for the cure I think your on the right track with the cervesa's. :letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:

letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink

let me know if you want some help mending up the ELBOW ROOM


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow, that's a big dark cloud and I thought it was just me, so don't feel like the lone stranger..... I am looking forward to shaking off whatever it is that has been dragging me through the mud and getting a fresh start.......... Let me know if you figure it out any sooner..... I will do the same. Good luck to you........ T


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Dang Dan, if you cant catch them in the Dutch Banks, that is really some bad mojo. Sorry to hear about the bad luck, but nothing a sacrificial landshark to the fishing gods wont fix. And remember it was Karon that put those Banana's on your boat at the redfish tourney.:banghead


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

I'd recommend a sacrifice of some sort -- not that there weren't a few sacrificial landsharks slain on Monday.

I'd make a big one.

Start with that motor. Build it (the 4.3) and they (the good times) will come.

Until then, Danno ... :letsdrink


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

dan your bad mojo is lifted!!! :bowdown:bowdown:bowdown

next time you go out you will be blessed with a 50+wahoo

red snappers will only be a bonus!!!:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown

get ready for all the blessings coming your way:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown

its happening!!!:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown

:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:grouphug


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

First my son you must sacrifice Wades goat then give up 10 Virgins (oh nevermind forgot you were in Pcola , no virgins there :moonn )

Hell at the rate things have been going with me I need to send you the new starter for my boat and let you just run mine since it dont look like I am going to get to come down anytime soon. :banghead


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

I think your weekend wasnt too bad. I went to a visitation on saturday and funeral on sunday. To put my good friend (like family) 17 yr old son in the ground. That was a bad weekend. 

Just remember it could always be worse.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Put all your change and keysin your left pocket. 

Wear your hat sideways.

Tie you left shoe too tight. 

Put a9/0 fishhookbehind your right Ear. 

and Untuck your shirt.


----------



## ilander (Oct 2, 2007)

Somebody has put the Cunga on You. You Have got to put Red Pepper in Your shoes for 3 days. :letsdrink


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

They say it comes in 3's,.......................so you are done !


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Big Dan,

Give the boat a big washdown fore and aft... fix all those little nitnoid things that aren't working...

Make the "elbow room" feel "special"...

Sorta like how we all feel about you... our "special" friend :shedevil:shedevil:shedevil:shedevil

Jim


----------



## FishingMedic (Sep 27, 2007)

Have definitly upset the fishing gods. You need to make a sacrafice to the gods.. For poseidon it was usually drowning of a horse :banghead

For most of the native american culture it meant returning the carcass of the first kill (land or sea) back to the earth or sea to regrow and replenish.

I also agree with giving a fine washing and "babying" to the boat to make it happy:baby

On a serious note.....have always wondered why we do not have a "blessing of the fleet" as other large coastal cities do:angel


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Well at least we had a boat ride on a beautiful day, and the beer supply held up! Hang in there bro, bad mojo seems to disappear quickly (just like it shows up). I sure hope the motor problem is an easy and not too expensive fix (but Joe Z could be right on about plopping that 4.3L in there!)! 

Tom, member of "The Need A Crew Crew" (I like that name!)

P.S. That bad mojo isn't contagious, is it???:doh


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Dan, Buddy, Kemo Sabe, 

I think it's time for you to move on. You know, pass the mojo on to someone else. You know what I am talking about. It's that damn boat of yours. You need to get you a new or new to you boat. In the years that I have known you on here, that boat has given you more hell than you know what to do with. You have put some blood sweat and tears into that boat. But, it just let's you down time after time. Maybe someone else can have better mojo with it. You definately can not get the bad vibe out of the boat no matter what you do.:letsdrink


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

> *FishingMedic (6/3/2009)*
> 
> On a serious note.....have always wondered why we do not have a "blessing of the fleet" as other large coastal cities do:angel


It would be nice to have a (Non denominational) blessing ofthe FORUM fleetand fishermen/women.PFF FLAGS poke Chris)flying, over the VHF,in spring sometime. :clap


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Sneak a diesel out of work and install it!!


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for some interesting remedies but I'll just stick to the one thats working at the moment. :mmmbeer Jon,there was no tow boat involved except for the one that passed us towing some other unfortunate and Sam I'll gladly put your starter on just so its done and ready for when ya do find time to come down its one less thing ya gotta do,let me know stranger. oke Pink,sorry for your loss man,thats way too young! Scott,huh?


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Divorce her....worked for me.......


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

I know with a good luck charm it only lasts so long before it turns to bad luck. To avoid that you have to GIVE your good luck item to someone before it goes bad. Do you have a little something that you always look at and say it ain't worth much in the way of money but you always have to have it on the boat? Favorite hat? Shirt? Flip flops? (Small handheld gps with a bunch of private numbers??????) Figure out what it is and give it away. BTW if that lucky item is a KNIFE it must be SOLD (even for $1) or giving it away will be bad luck to the recipient.


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

I say dance around naked with a sack cloth full of ashes to sling amongst your head and shoulders. Do it in the KFC parking lot around a bucket full of fried chicken.:letsdrink

Don't know if it will help with the bad luck, but the resulting indecent exposure charges and overnight jailtime will help put into perspective your problems, and suddenly you will seem to be VERY lucky!:moon

There really is nothing like waking up and realizing a big dude named Bubba is not in your bed this morning.....:hoppingmad:takephoto


----------



## Sea Monkey (Dec 26, 2008)

The OLE snake bit.

Damn the luck. On days when my luck is bad I say, "I'm really going tohave to earn'em." I'm one that believes in the odds. Goodluck will soon come your way.. 

If you haven't had the 3.7 litre rebuilt, I would look into it. I rebuilt mine. They are great motors. Mine runs like a top. I know the 3.7 like the back of my hand. If I can be of any help let me know. 

Your hull/motor space will require an inline motor. A V-motor will not fit without making some floor modifications and enlarging the engine compartment. At least a V- motor will not fit in my space. Chevy Has some inline 6 cyl. motors that will work with your current outdrive. If you do get rid of the 3.7 , I would love to have the old motor. I'd be willing to pay you for it.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Sea Monkey (6/3/2009)*I'd be willing to pay you for it.


Hurry up Dan before he wises up.


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

It's all that cheap ass no-name beer that you drink. You ned to move up to a quality brew, something like Keystone Light, for example.:letsdrink


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

I'll fix my post that did not make it all the way.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

> *LITECATCH (6/3/2009)*I'll fix my post that did not make it all the way.


i was wondering what in the heck that postwas suppose to mean..............


----------



## masher (Oct 30, 2007)

I know a girl in Camden.......


----------



## Sea Monkey (Dec 26, 2008)

> *JoeZ (6/3/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Sea Monkey (6/3/2009)*I'd be willing to pay you for it.
> ...


 The OLE snake bit.

The block is really the only thing I'd be interested in. The 3.7 litre 224cu.in. blocks are getting hard to find. I would be very interested if the block has not been rebuilt. I can almost put this motor together with my eyes closed...

My block has been bored .30 over and the crank .10 and .10 on the main and rod bearings.My block will not bore any more. They have non replaceable steel sleeves in the aluminum block.


----------



## user285 (Oct 2, 2007)

Dan you need to go through the name changing process again and this time name the boat W.T.F.


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

Dan..... Here is what I found to get rid of BAD MOJO... maybe you could alter it a little for your boat... or DO BOTH... You did look pretty cute with your voodoo doll dancing around last night... :doh Just know... we still luv ya...







<P itxtvisited="1">Hope it helps.... :grouphug :letsdrink<P itxtvisited="1">The first thing to do (and this is very important) is to take a bucket of warm water that has some sea salt mixed into and wash your floors with it BY HAND. It is said that washing your floors with salt water is very theraputic and makes it clear that the home is your domain. If you have carpets - fill the shampooer with salt water or simply spray salt water on all the floors and the furniture.<LI itxtvisited="1"><DIV class=stepBg itxtvisited="1">Step <SPAN itxtvisited="1">2</DIV><P itxtvisited="1">Next, burn sage. You can order this online or pick up at any wacky voodoo store. I recommend doing this once a week for a month to completely rid your home of residual bad energy. I also recommend doing this after negative guests have darkened your home. Walk around with a white candle in one hand and the sage in the other. Use the candle to light the sage as needed and blow or wave the smoke into all the corners of all the rooms. As you do, command all negative energy to leave and invite only cleansing and positive energy. Make it clear that this is your home.<LI itxtvisited="1"><DIV class=stepBg itxtvisited="1">Step <SPAN itxtvisited="1">3</DIV><P itxtvisited="1">Hang crystals in the window. As you do so, ask the crystals to deflect all negative energy outside and to reflect only positive sunny energy into your home. .....Hang some on your boat!!!<LI itxtvisited="1"><DIV class=stepBg itxtvisited="1">Step <SPAN itxtvisited="1">4</DIV><P itxtvisited="1">To personally protect yourself, take a sea salt or mineral salt bath. Soak in it for up to 30 minutes with no distractions (except positive reading or music). Dip yourself continuously in the water. Before drying off, rinse yourself thoroughly in the shower to remove any residual bad energy. .....Might just be relaxing.... :- )<LI itxtvisited="1"><DIV class=stepBg itxtvisited="1">Step <SPAN itxtvisited="1">5</DIV><P itxtvisited="1">Clean your home. This is ESSENTIALLY important. Before you start, look around and realize that your home reflects your inner spiritual house. Are the floors cluttered? What does this say about you? One of the most important things to notice is a home that is clean at first glance, but entirely messy and disorganized within (in closests, shelves, etc). A person who is disorganized privately has many spiritual closets they need to care for.<LI itxtvisited="1"><DIV class=stepBg itxtvisited="1">Step <SPAN itxtvisited="1">6</DIV><P itxtvisited="1">Get a cat. Yes, cats are natural spiritual dusters of the home. They visit every nook and cranny and remove all dark and gloomy spiritual dustballs. The first time I moved into my home, all three of my cats emerged with cobwebs covering their faces for days. I knew then, the true meaning of cats spiritually cleaning your home. I still have no clue where these cobwebs came from. .....Maybe a stuffed cat would do... lol :doh<LI itxtvisited="1"><DIV class=stepBg itxtvisited="1">Step <SPAN itxtvisited="1">7</DIV><P itxtvisited="1">Such a simple thing: open all your windows and doors for one hour. Set fans in the windows or doors and blow all the energy outside. Afterwards, light some candles, burn some sage and enjoy your newly "blown-out" home. .....After going fast.. light some candles and burn some sage on your boat... :hotsun<LI itxtvisited="1"><DIV class=stepBg itxtvisited="1">Step <SPAN itxtvisited="1">8</DIV><P itxtvisited="1">Final Thoughts: You are the person that ultimately defines the spiritual nature of your home. If you come home continously stressed after work, you will eventually build up a lot of negative energy in the home. <STRIKE>If you are frustrated with your husband or your children: you create bad energy.</STRIKE> Ask yourself how YOU can be a person of peace and spiritual grace for your home and you will find that your house is a place that people desire to be.</LI>


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

OR..... making/eatingTHIS might help also....PLUS it sounds quite tasty!!! hehehehee :clap<DIV class="intro FLC" done29="3" itxtvisited="1"><H1 class=Heading1a id=nointelliTXT itxtvisited="1">How to Make Mojo Chicken with Dark Rum</H1><DIV class="info Details" done29="3" itxtvisited="1"><DIV class="Rating FLC" itxtvisited="1">Mojo chicken with dark rum is a Carribean-inspired dish that uses Cuban mojo sauce both as a marinade and a topping. It has a strong sweet and spicy flavor that has become popular enough that some grocery delis now offer mojo-flavored whole rotisserie chickens. Although mojo chicken doesn't usually include dark rum as an ingredient, adding it can give your mojo chicken an interesting twist. You can make the mojo sauce up to a week in advance and store it in the refrigerator to save time preparing this dish.</DIV><DIV class="Rating FLC" itxtvisited="1"></DIV></DIV></DIV><DIV class="article FLC" done29="5" done8="30" itxtvisited="1"><DIV class="sectionTitle FLC" itxtvisited="1"><DIV class=difficulty itxtvisited="1"><SPAN itxtvisited="1">Difficulty: <U>Moderately Challenging</U></DIV><DIV class=Heading3a itxtvisited="1">Instructions</DIV></DIV><DIV class=thingsYouNeed done8="30" itxtvisited="1"><H4 class=Heading4a itxtvisited="1">Things You'll Need:</H4><UL class=BulletList done8="30" itxtvisited="1"><LI itxtvisited="1"><SPAN itxtvisited="1">2 cups sour orange juice (see Tips) 1/2 cup olive oil 1 head garlic, peeled 1 tbsp. paprika 1 tbsp. cumin seeds 1 tsp. oregano 1 tsp. crushed red pepper (optional) 1 tsp. salt Large skillet 13-by-9 inch baking pan 6 boneless skinless chicken breast halves 2 cups dark rum (80 proof) Long fireplace matches or safety (barbeque) lighter 1/2 bunch fresh cilantro, finely chopped </LI>[/list]</DIV>
<H4 class=Heading4a itxtvisited="1">Mojo Sauce</H4><LI itxtvisited="1"><DIV class=stepBg itxtvisited="1">Step <SPAN itxtvisited="1">1</DIV><P itxtvisited="1">Heat 2 tbsp. olive <NOBR id=itxt_nobr_3_0 style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 100%">oil</NOBR> and 1 tbsp. cumin seeds in a large skillet over medium heat until the seeds are lightly browned and fragrant.<LI itxtvisited="1"><DIV class=stepBg itxtvisited="1">Step <SPAN itxtvisited="1">2</DIV><P itxtvisited="1">Add the remainder of the olive oil, the garlic, paprika, oregano, red pepper, salt and half of the cilantro. Cook over medium heat for 2 to 3 minutes, and then pour in the sour orange juice and bring to a rolling boil over high heat.<LI itxtvisited="1"><DIV class=stepBg itxtvisited="1">Step <SPAN itxtvisited="1">3</DIV><P itxtvisited="1">Boil for 5 minutes. Remove from the heat and allow to cool completely.<LI itxtvisited="1"><DIV class=stepBg itxtvisited="1">Step <SPAN itxtvisited="1">4</DIV><P itxtvisited="1">Store the mojo sauce in a jar in the refrigerator until ready to use.<H4 class=Heading4a itxtvisited="1">Mojo Chicken With Dark Rum</H4><LI itxtvisited="1"><DIV class=stepBg itxtvisited="1">Step <SPAN itxtvisited="1">1</DIV><P itxtvisited="1">Pour half of the mojo sauce into a large bowl, add the chicken, and turn to coat. Cover the bowl with plastic wrap and refrigerate overnight.<LI itxtvisited="1"><DIV class=stepBg itxtvisited="1">Step <SPAN itxtvisited="1">2</DIV><P itxtvisited="1">Pour the rum into a large skillet and warm over low heat until just hot to the touch. Remove it from the heat.<LI itxtvisited="1"><DIV class=stepBg itxtvisited="1">Step <SPAN itxtvisited="1">3</DIV><P itxtvisited="1">Use a long fireplace match or a barbecue lighter to ignite the rum and stand back while it burns. The flames should extinguish themselves within a few seconds.<LI itxtvisited="1"><DIV class=stepBg itxtvisited="1">Step <SPAN itxtvisited="1">4</DIV><P itxtvisited="1">Put the marinated chicken in the baking pan in a single layer, and pour the rum over the chicken. Bake uncovered at 375 degrees F for 45 minutes.<LI itxtvisited="1"><DIV class=stepBg itxtvisited="1">Step <SPAN itxtvisited="1">5</DIV><P itxtvisited="1">Pour the remaining mojo sauce over the chicken, sprinkle with chopped cilantro, and serve immediately.</LI>
</DIV><DIV id=DMINSTR onclick=_JT.DM_Click(this) name="&adunit_id=ca-ehow_336x280&ad_unit_type=CNT&ad_unit_network=GAP&revenue_basis=CPC&ad_position=B&revenue_tag=food_main_dishes" itxtvisited="1" type="adimpression"><DIV class="Text SponsoredResults Section" itxtvisited="1"><DIV id=336x280 itxtvisited="1"><DIV class=Ad itxtvisited="1"><SPAN class=baseurl></DIV><DIV class=Ad itxtvisited="1">Tips & Warnings</DIV></DIV></DIV></DIV><DIV class="resources tips" done8="40" itxtvisited="1"><UL done8="40" itxtvisited="1"><LI class=FLC itxtvisited="1"><DIV class=IconIdea1 itxtvisited="1"></DIV><DIV class=text itxtvisited="1">If you can't find sour (Seville) oranges in the produce department, check the ethnic food section for bottled sour orange juice. You can also approximate the taste of sour orange juice by mixing 1 cup of orange juice with 1 cup of lime juice.</DIV></LI><LI class=FLC itxtvisited="1"><DIV class=IconFlag1 itxtvisited="1"></DIV><DIV class=text itxtvisited="1">Practice safe handling techniques when working with raw chicken to prevent cross-contamination. Wear a short-sleeved top and use extreme caution when flaming the rum to prevent injury. Never pour rum or liquor from the bottle into a hot pan. It could ignite, causing flames to travel to the bottle and explode. Be careful not to overheat the rum when warming it. This could cause it to spontaneously ignite. Consider wearing a fireproof cooking mitt when flaming the rum to prevent burns.</DIV></LI>[/list]</DIV>


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

> *SheYakFishr (6/4/2009)*<LI itxtvisited="1"><DIV class=stepBg itxtvisited="1">Step <SPAN itxtvisited="1">8</DIV><P itxtvisited="1">Final Thoughts: You are the person that ultimately defines the spiritual nature of your home. If you come home continously stressed after work, you will eventually build up a lot of negative energy in the home. If you are frustrated with your husband or your children: you create bad energy. Ask yourself how YOU can be a person of peace and spiritual grace for your home and you will find that your house is a place that people desire to be.</LI>


Dan has a Husband?............................:doh

that in itself is badMOJO ...............J/K

good luck with getting rid of it


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

> *bluffman2 (6/4/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *SheYakFishr (6/4/2009)*<LI itxtvisited="1"><DIV class=stepBg itxtvisited="1">Step <SPAN itxtvisited="1">8</DIV><P itxtvisited="1">Final Thoughts: You are the person that ultimately defines the spiritual nature of your home. If you come home continously stressed after work, you will eventually build up a lot of negative energy in the home. If you are frustrated with your husband or your children: you create bad energy. Ask yourself how YOU can be a person of peace and spiritual grace for your home and you will find that your house is a place that people desire to be.
> ...


LAFFS.... OK.. OK. I SHOULD have read EVERY word and changed it to pertain to him..... He IS definately INTO women... he keeps asking for the $10.00 entry fee.... for the wet t-shirt contest... EVEN tho... he said contestant # 3 was a shoe-in! :reallycrying oke


----------



## RUSTY (Oct 2, 2007)

Thank God you didn't run out of beer on the way in. Just think how tragic that would have been!

:toast


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

> *RUSTY (6/4/2009)*Thank God you didn't run out of beer on the way in. Just think how tragic that would have been!
> 
> :toast


That's just scary.......I think there might have been a mutiny! :angel


----------

